# Can one over oil a intake filter?



## NJVWR32 (Aug 15, 2006)

I have a [email protected] air intake filter that I cleaned with K&N cleaner, then oiled it with red K&N oil. The directions said to appy generously and make sure all pleats were red in color. After putting it back on the car there was a small spot of oil on the garage floor from it dripping.
More oil is better than less, right?


----------



## tagsvags (Nov 25, 2005)

IMO Dump the k&n and go back to the OEM filter, after cleaning up the oily mess left behind by the k&n non-filter.


----------



## bcze1 (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: Can one over oil a intake filter? (NJVWR32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NJVWR32* »_
More oil is better than less, right?


No, too much oil and it can foul your MAF. You want to use just enough oil for the filter to be a consistent red, but definitely not dripping wet.


----------



## Spa_driver (Jul 31, 2005)

*Re: Can one over oil a intake filter? (bcze1)*

Oil it well and then slam it onto the ground about 5 times to shake off any excess oil.


----------



## dubbinmk2 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: Can one over oil a intake filter? (Spa_driver)*

leave it out for 24 hours in a towel..... MAF can get fubared


----------



## Divinitous (Oct 16, 2009)

Ditch the K&N.
While it's a different situation. I had a K&N in my jeep for a month or so. After a few good trail rides I checked the filter and it was really not that bad. However looking down the intake you can see a fine dust built up inside of it.
I threw it away and went back to my napa gold filters. I believe those are made by Wix, atleast the oil filters are.
Personally K&N has entered my ban list, along with Fram junk.


----------



## cabriosnap (Apr 24, 2009)

*Re: (Divinitous)*

i love the k&n filters. they really work amazing. but you really need to be carefull with over oiling
i always spray it down lightly, then set it on a towel and let sit for half an hour...go back and recoat....let sit again, pcik it up, give it a quick shake to get any access oil off that hasnt soaked in, and install

sicne your in there anyways clean your MAF with some good MAF sensor spray
if you do this every time you shouldnt have an issue with maf fouling
hope this hellped you out a bit http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cabriosnap (Apr 24, 2009)

*Re: (Divinitous)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Divinitous* »_Ditch the K&N.
While it's a different situation. I had a K&N in my jeep for a month or so. After a few good trail rides I checked the filter and it was really not that bad. However looking down the intake you can see a fine dust built up inside of it.
I threw it away and went back to my napa gold filters. I believe those are made by Wix, atleast the oil filters are.
Personally K&N has entered my ban list, along with Fram junk.

sounds like your filter wasnt even oiled....


----------



## animaniac (May 26, 2005)

*Re: (Divinitous)*

I've never had any problems with the k&n filters, yes you can over oil the filter, best way is to use the squeeze bottles, but i've only been able to get the spray.
But if you give it a light spray with the oil make sure it looks uniform red although it may look whitish pink until the oil has been absorbed, then leave it for 10 to 20 mins and then check the filter for white missed spots, if theres any touch theses up using a light spray and leave it again for the oil to get absorbed by the cotton.
They say if it's dripping leave it for 1 hour or so to allow excess oil to run off, and then if it's still dripping they say re clean it.
But i'd say a slight more oil is better than not having enough because the oil traps the dirt, it's how the filter works.
As for the oil fouling the maf k&n could get the maf contaminated by a k&n filter which was over oilled by 30%, ie not a fresh factory k&n filter.
And even under their extreme testing they found out that to contaminate an maf with k&n oil you'd have to spray it on the maf, and even then the readings were ok, only when they dipped the maf in oil did the readings go all over the place but they said after a few cycles the maf readings went back to normal.
And even after dipping the maf in oil it didnt break the maf.
Heres what k&n have said about this....
http://www.knfilters.com/maf/massair.htm
We are aware of the “urban myth” (K&N News Story) created by a few dealerships that a vehicle's MAF sensor can be contaminated by K&N filter oil. No evidence has ever been provided to support this “myth” and three years of diagnostic testing by K&N has shown that not only is this allegation not real, it is not even possible. In our opinion, it is an excuse for a dealership and/or the vehicle manufacturer to avoid a legitimate warranty repair. In the last 4 years, we have sold over 10,000,000 lifetime air filters and received only a few hundred calls from consumers who are having dealership or service provider challenges. We believe that Dealership's or service provider's real incentive may be to discourage the use of reusable products so they can sell disposable products over and over. In order to provide consumers with added comfort that they will not be placed in a bad position by an improper warranty denial, we offer our Consumer Protection Pledge. 

No dealership or service provider, when contacted, has ever been able to provide us with evidence to support this “myth,” and in fact, our investigations have revealed that even authorized dealerships are simply speculating and do not have the test equipment necessary to know whether the sensor has failed or why. In the last 4 years, we have had more than 100 actual sensors sent to us by dealerships that claimed our product had caused them to fail. Microscopic, electronic and chemical testing revealed that none of these sensors were contaminated by K&N oil (K&N Detailed MAF Sensor Test Results). What is perhaps the single biggest clue to what is going on is that over 50% of these sensors sent to us were not broken in the first place for any reason. Click here for more information on how this may happen.
The oil treatment on our cotton is very small (usually less than 2 ounces) and is a critical component of our filtration technology. There is nothing unusual about the use of oil as a tacking agent to improve air filter efficiency. In fact, certain Ford Motorcraft and Fram disposable air filters are treated with oil. This make us wonder if it is only the oil treatment from reusable lifetime air filters that is alleged cause a vehicle problem? The idea that oil comes off our filter throughout its life is truly ridiculous. Just like oil treated disposable air filters, once our oil is properly and evenly absorbed through the cotton, no oil will come off, even under extreme engine conditions. We have even conducted a test with an over oiled K&N air filter in which we flowed 1,000 cubic feet of air per minute for over twelve hours (few cars or truck could generate even 500 cubic feet of air flow). The use of an absolute filter confirmed that no oil came off the K&N filter tested, even in these harsh conditions. 
We have tested many MAF sensors claimed to be damaged. We can fully diagnose their condition and likely cause of failure. For a full discussion of our MAF sensor test protocol and findings, see K&N Mass Air Flow Testing Results and Findings.
Not one of these suspected MAF sensors sent in for laboratory evaluation was shown to have failed due to contamination from K&N filter oil. 
We are the solution
We are so confident about our testing and the quality of our product that we offer a Consumer Protection Pledge. So if you ever get in a bind with a dealership, call us because we are the solution.


----------



## Run_Rabbit_Run (Apr 8, 2009)

Sounds about right, two K&N reps came into our school and showed us how their product doesnt damage maf sensors and showed us thier cool slideshow.


----------



## kroutbrner (Nov 2, 2009)

*Re: (animaniac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *animaniac* »_And even after dipping the maf in oil it didnt break the maf.
Heres what k&n have said about this....
http://www.knfilters.com/maf/massair.htm



i looked at this link. i have always had a K&N filter in my car just due to MPG's go up 1-4. Do not buy all the rubbish about the MAF and K&N oil. if you do have doubts look at the link. end of story. how ever, i would not like a dripping wet filter in my car dripping oil inside my airbox or intake pipe, so just use common judgement on when enough is enough aka follow instructions. this is just my $0.02


----------

